# Teeth grinding...



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

I think all of Owen's puppy teeth are in by now and my husband and I have been noticing that Owen has been grinding his teeth very loudly. I'm not sure if this is normal or not...doesn't seem like it would be. 

We asked the vet last week when we went in for his last set of puppy shots and she wanted us to schedule an appointment to neuter him (hes ONLY 15 weeks old!) and then pull his puppy teeth while he was under since she thinks his adult teeth are trying to come in or something. My husband and I thought it was a pretty absurd suggestion. We asked our breeder about it and she said that Havanese don't typically loose their puppy teeth until about 5-6 months. I don't plan on visiting that vet again...neutering a puppy before he even reaches 4 months of age is ridiculous.

Anyway, anyone have any thoughts on the teeth grinding or have had your puppy do this?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

This could be totally off base, but I've read that parasites can cause teeth grinding in humans. (I read about a lot of alternative health stuff.) Never really pursued that line of thinking, so I have no idea if it's true, but just throwing a wild guess out there. 

Someone responded to my earlier thread suggesting my puppy's fishy breath could be from worms, which I've never heard, so I'm going to ask my vet.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Daisy grinds her teeth when she dreams...*

She runs in her sleep and grinds her teeth...sort of like I do!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Never heard of it in dogs before but...Owen is just adorable!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I showed a Wiemaraner that would grind her teeth at shows if she was nervous....Dogs have bad habits/nervous habits just like humans  Just keep an eye on it so that it dosnt cause any problems with his teeth

p.s. yes, I think under 4mo is too young to nueter...but are you sure your vet didnt mean to schedual an appointment for sometime in the future? JMO


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

the vet was saying that since Owen was 15 weeks and 4 days old that we would need to schedule another set of shots for him since he finished his 4th set of shots before he was 16 weeks. she talked about scheduling it in another month and getting Owen neutered and while he was under, pulling his baby teeth.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry runs and barks in his sleep. He also smacks his lips which is distracting when I'm trying to sleep.

I think we need more pics of Owen come to think of it . . ..


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love Owen's coloring! Yes, more pictures, please! hoto:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmm, Jeaninne, I think you definitely need to be looking for another vet . . . that one sounds a little strange. I am not an expert, but we didn't have Jackson neutered until he was eight months. And I have never heard of pulling baby teeth unless there is a major problem. Jackson had a small alignment problem with his bite when he was a puppy, and Owen might have something similar that is bothering him. Jackson's never gave him any trouble, and the adult teeth came in perfectly. I'll bet it is nothing, but a different vet may have an answer. I'll e-mail you with some other vet choices.


----------

